
Show HN: Create-react-extension for browser extensions - vasilydshelkov
https://github.com/VasilyShelkov/create-react-extension
======
vasilydshelkov
A fork of create react app to make creating browser extensions more accessible
to people who are in the React community.

I plan to make the Readme to explain some browser extension specific concepts
and help users deploy their extensions as automatically as possible to
respective browser extension marketplaces.

Any suggestions are welcome !

~~~
kiwicopple
Hey I really like the idea based on the title but it’s a bit tricky to see the
benefits without some more details. Perhaps update the Readme with some info
and repost? I landed on the page and couldn’t see how it was different from
create-react-app, since the readme is the same as the fork

~~~
vasilydshelkov
Hey, thanks for liking the idea.

I unfortunately had a hiccup with [https://wei.github.io/pull/#basic-
setup](https://wei.github.io/pull/#basic-setup) which by default does a
"hardreset" when it updates from the fork (CRA). I have now rectified this and
you should see the repo updated with a proper readme.

It'd be great to get some feedback on the actual work I've done :)

